# الأنواع الثلاثة لتصميم الطائرة السمتية (الهليكوبتر) مع سؤال عن ايها اكثر ضجيجا؟



## eng_m_ibrahim (3 مايو 2006)

تنوية: ما مكتوب هو ليس مرجع علمي بل فقط معلوماتي البسيطة واقبل اي نقد واتمنى منكم التصحيح

اخوان في البدء لنتعرف على الاسماء التي تستخدم لهذا الطائر العجيب
في اللغة العربية
* الطائرة السمتية والسمت هو كلمة مرادفة للشاقول
* الطائرة العمودية
* طائرة اللولب الدوار ؟؟؟؟؟ تسمية عجيبة !!!!

اما في اللغة الانجليزية فبالاضافة الى اسمها المعروف تسمى ايضا
1)
Whirly or Whirly Bird
ومعنى ورلي هو الدوامة او التدوير
2)
Chopper
وتعني المقطعه !!! تسميه عجيبة ايضا وربما لان مروحتها الرئيسية تدور بسرعه كافة لتقطيع اكبر خروف :67: :68: 

المهم
الغرض من هذه المشاركة توضيح الانواع الثلاثةالتي اعرفها لتصميم الطائرة العمودية
طبعا المروحة او الدوار الرئيسي هو الذي يرفع الطائرة ويدفعها للامام ايضا ولكن دوران هذا المحرك يسبب رغبة الطائرة الى ان تلف حول نفسها لذلك يتم في 
التصميم الاول
وضع مروحة في ذيل الطائرة لتعادل تاثير تدوير المروحة الرئيسية وللعلم توضع في الذيل على مسافة ممتدة من مركز ثقل الطائرة للحصول على ذراع عزم مناسب.
التصميم الثاني
وهذا التصميم هو لطائرة روسية وربما شاهدها بعضنا في احدى اغاني راغب علامة وفي هذه الطائرة يوجد بدل الدوار دوارين متعاكسين في اتجاه الدوران على عمود محور معقد التركيب وبدورانهما عكس بعضهما يلغي كل منهما تاثير الاخر واعتقد ان اسمها هو كاموف
وايضا وهذا التصميم منفذ اميريكيا في طائرة التشينوك الامريكية الثقيلة ولكن بشكل مختلف حيث تحوي التشينوك مروحة امامية ومروحة خلفية وكلاهما من النوع الرئيسي ووجود مسافة بين محور عمود المروحتين يسبب عزم واجهاد حناية على بدن تلك الطائرة حيث تتعرض احدى الجهات الى الشد والاخرى الى الانضغاط

بالنسبة للضوضاء
التصميم الاول هو القياسي وكلنا سمعنا صوته

التصميم الثاني على الطريقة الروسية احادية المحور لم اسمع صوتها واذا واحد سمع صوتها خلي يترك تعليق رجاءا وله الشكر

اما التصميم الثاني على الطريقة الامريكية فله ضوضاء غير طبيعية وانا شخصيا وكل العراقيين ولكون بلدنا محتل فقد سمعنا هذا الصوت المزعج جدا جدا جدا


اما التصميم الثالث فلقد رايته في برنامج تلفزيوني وفيه تم الاستعاضة عن مروحة الذيل بمجرى نفاث وهذا التصميم فكره حلوه لان العموديات الحديثة كلها ذات محركات توربينية وبشوية اهتمام بدل ما نرمي الخارج من التوربين للعادم ممكن نمرره بممر الى ذيل الطائرة ليعمل كمنفث مستعرض
وفي التقرير يقول ان الضوضاء الناتج من هذه الطائرة هو اقل من ربع مثيلتها ذات التصميم القياسي!!!
هل من احد قرأ أو سمع نفس الشيء؟؟؟


----------



## eng_m_ibrahim (16 مايو 2006)

اخوان تره زعلت اشو ماكو ولا اضافة على مساهمتي


----------



## المعطييي (28 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخي على الشرج


----------



## pحسن صادق (29 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكورين على كل هذه المعلومات حول انواع الهليكوبتر


----------

